# Laufrad Hotwalk oder Rothan



## jiri (2. September 2008)

Moin zusammen,

da meine Kleine bald 2 wird, wollte ich ihr ein Laufrad schenken.
Zur Auswahl stehen erst mal das Specialized Hotwalk oder das 
Islabikes Rothan.

Gibts da großartige Vor- oder Nachteile bzw. Dinge, auf die man achten sollte? 
Welches der beiden Laufräder wäre das "bessere" ?
Oder sollte man aus irgendeinem Grund ein ganz anderes bevorzugen?


----------



## brmpfl (2. September 2008)

Keines von beiden!

Nimm' eins, das mind. eine Bremse hat. Das macht sich beim Umstieg auf's Fahrrad sofort bemerkbar.
Auch sehr gut ist, wenn die Kurzen die Möglichkeit haben, die Füße (z.B. beim Bergabfahren) mal irgendwo abstellen zu können. 
Das schont nicht nur die Schuhe sondern fördert m.E. auch die Fahrtechnik.

Meine Empfehlung: PUKY Laufrad LR1Br, PUKY Laufrad LR XL o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jiri (2. September 2008)

Das mit der Bremse ist mir auch schon aufgefallen...aber kriegen die Kleinen das mit dem Bremsen denn schon hin?


----------



## brmpfl (2. September 2008)

Unsere Lütte hatte damit kein Problem.


----------



## chris5000 (2. September 2008)

Rothan oder Hotwalk:

Das Hotwalk ist wohl leichter. Das Rothan m.E schöner. Aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.

Zur Bremse: Ja. Ich finde eine Bremse am Laufrad auch sehr sinnvoll im Sinne von "schonmal-dran-gewöhnen", bevor das erste, "richtige" Fahrrad kommt (Ganz leise hege ich die Hoffnung, dass, so wie das Laufrad die unseligen Stützräder am ersten Fahrrad unnötig macht, die Handbremse am Laufrad vielleicht den Rücktritt am ersten Fahrrad unnötig machen wird. Mal sehen.). Allerdings habe ich noch keine standardmäßig verbaute gesehen, die ein gerade 2-jahre alt gewordenes Kind - auch ein groß gewachsenes - in einer Weise erreichen könnte, dass genug Handkraft zum tatsächlichen Bremsen besteht. 

Aber mit 2 1/2 bis 3 Jahren sieht das schon anders aus: Meine knapp  2 1/2-jährige Tochter nutzt jetzt beim bergab fahren die Bremse, die ich ihr von vorneherein ans Rothan gefriemelt hatte:









m.E. liegt der Hebel bei meiner Bastelei allerdings noch deutlich näher am Lenker, als ich es bei standard-Kinderhebeln an Puky und Konsorten je gesehen habe. 

Ansonsten: Neben Pukys sehe ich häufig noch ein Laufrad mit HR-Bremse, dass sich "Ratz-Fatz" oder so nennt. Keine Ahnung wer der Hersteller ist. Sieht aber ganz ordentlich aus und schreit optisch nicht ganz so laut "Ich bin ein ganz tolles, buntes Kinderspielzeug", wie es Pukys tun 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Baxx (2. September 2008)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Neben Pukys sehe ich häufig noch ein Laufrad mit HR-Bremse, dass sich "Ratz-Fatz" oder so nennt. Keine Ahnung wer der Hersteller ist. Sieht aber ganz ordentlich aus und schreit optisch nicht ganz so laut "Ich bin ein ganz tolles, buntes Kinderspielzeug", wie es Pukys tun



Hudora Ratz Fatz


----------



## chris5000 (2. September 2008)

Mir fällt noch ein: Leicht und teuer und hier wohl auch mit Hinterradbremse zu haben: "LikeABike/KOKUA Jumper"

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## chris5000 (4. September 2008)

Das Rothan ist jetzt optional auch ab Werk mit Bremse zu haben --> http://www.islabikes.co.uk/products/rothan/rothan-images.html

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## mlbernd (20. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen

ich habe meiner tochter zum 2 geurtstag das first bike geschenkt, die bremse habe ich ein halbes jahr später drann gemacht. wichtig ist für die kleinen, dass die bremse am hinterrad ist............
http://www.firstbike.de/index.php

der umstieg auf das erste rad mit 3.5 jahren war total einfach, keine stützräder etc.
ich habe ihr dann das rennrad gekauft und sehr gute erfahrung gemacht.
wenn das kind von anfang an gross genug ist, ist dieses rad perfekt als laufrad und dann als erstes pedalrad.
http://coolproducts.de/de/rennrad14.html

jetz suche ich für sie zum 4 geburtstag ein gescheites 16" rad und finde nicht gescheites.
felt, scott, specialized etc irgend was stimmt einfach nie................

gruss mlbernd


----------



## 2Radfahrer (21. Oktober 2008)

mlbernd schrieb:


> jetz suche ich für sie zum 4 geburtstag ein gescheites 16" rad und finde nicht gescheites.
> felt, scott, specialized etc irgend was stimmt einfach nie................
> 
> gruss mlbernd



vielleicht www.simpel.ch  oder ein 16er BMX da gibt es auch sehr schöne Räder


----------



## schraubbär (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
meine kleine wird im Nov. 4 und bekommt ein Cube kid 160 princess(gibts auch in Teamlackierung, wer pink nich mag)

schraubbär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Radfahrer (24. Oktober 2008)

hast du eine ahnung was das cube wiegt ?


----------



## schraubbär (25. Oktober 2008)

Habs eben mal schnell gewogen: Ohne Stützräder und Schnulli dran, wie Fahne, 9,16kg und mit den Spielereien 10,04kg.

Schraubbär


----------

